# 1976 528i



## henchmnomad (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello I have not been to this part of this site, I usualy am on the 5 series area as I have a 1995 e34 or 525i.
I manage a storage lot of vehicles, in Lancaster, California, that are used for movies, commercials, photo shoots, music videos etc, and we have some beemers here and one that is 95% compleate.
I looked at the tag on the door latch side and it had tire inf etc, on the tag and it said 528I/A the rear tail light lenses had a 1976 on them so I googled this and it is the same as the pictures google came up with.
my question is: 
1 is this considered a 5 series 
2 is it a classic or popular being a 1976
As with all the cars here are for sale as the owner is getting old, being in the buisness for some 30 years, I asked him if he wanted me to try to sell it, his reply was yes.
So I figured I needed to know a bit about this vehicle and will post pictures or send them to those interested.
I would welcome any info on this vehicle 
thank you


----------

